

Full Stack Dev looking to do a joint side project - cmorgan8506

Tried this before but nothing substantial came of it. I'm looking for someone to do a side project with. Mostly to meet someone with similar interests and to have a little fun coding something interesting. If we end up getting customers, that's a nice little bonus.
======
bsnyder788
I would be interested in doing something like this. What type of
technologies/frameworks are you thinking about using?

~~~
cmorgan8506
I have a general preference for Python + Flask/Django, postgres for SQL, and
redis/mongo/cassandra for db/cache. With that said, I have no issue picking up
new tech, as that's half the fun. You?

~~~
bsnyder788
Lately I have been using Java/Scala + Play2 + MySQL and MongoDB/CouchDB. For
some of my contract work I use the full JavaEE stack (including JSF, JSP,
etc).

I have also used Python and Clojure quite a bit recently, and plenty of other
frameworks and languages in the past.

Agree on the picking up of new techs being fun, probably why I have used so
many different techs over the past few years.

~~~
cmorgan8506
Shoot me an email with your skype/im, if you want to discuss further.
cmorgan8506@gmail.com

